# DSP Manager



## Wmedina1991 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone know how to get dsp manager to work with OMGB pure?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

are you saying it doesn't work after you install it? if so, how are you installing it and where are you getting the dspmanager.apk from? have you tried the one from omfgb?


----------

